# Big enough for family of four?



## captobvious75 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Debating between an Atlas and a Tiguan. I like the features I can get for the price of a Highline/SEL-P Tiguan, however the space of the Atlas is appealing for the same price but at a loss of features. Insurance is also about $45/month cheaper on the Tiguan for some reason.

I'm wondering if anyone with a family of four has bought a Tiguan, and if so, how is it? We currently have a 1.5 year old in a car seat and plan on having another little one in a couple years. Strollers currently is and will be in our future for an extended period of time. We do long road trips once a year (1200 kms one way). I'm in the Ottawa region, so winter safety is also a consideration.

Let me know your thoughts.

Mike


----------



## jojowasher (Apr 17, 2006)

I have done road trips with 3 adults one 8yo, and it gets a bit cramped will all our stuff in there, it ends up getting piled to the roof...

I would go for the Atlas if I had to choose again, or if you do for for the Tiguan don't get the third row, you lose legroom and cargo room, one of my favorite things about my tiguan is rear passengers have TONS of leg room because I dont have that third row.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

I have a family of four and a Tiguan with 3rd row. It has been good so far room wise, but we have yet to take a trip in it. Around town, I've been good to cram my kids in the third row if needed (they're all under 12), if I have to carry more than 4 people. The storage space does shrink considerably though with the third row up. The nice thing about the third row is that you can also close when you don't need it, that gives me back the boot. I feel like the Tiggy is the right size for me and my family.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

I don't have a family but I've been on a few trips (camping and snowboarding) loaded with friends and gear, and I would say there is plenty of room. Nobody has felt cramped on the long rides. The Tiguan's room was the determining factor for me over the Audi Q3 & Q5, both of which my knees would hit the seat backs when I sat in the back. I personally looked for a Tiguan without the 3rd row because it's only really usable for very small children, anyone else would be uncomfortable on rides longer than down the street. 

That being said the Atlas is much bigger and obviously has a lot more room, but it does come at a price. It's a lot more expensive to get the same level of features and it eats a lot more fuel. The 3rd row is actually very comfortable and I could ride in the back on trips without a problem.

Do any of the dealerships near you have overnight test drives or even rentals so you can try both? That would be your best option to help you make a decision, everyone will give you a biased opinion. Some will completely sell you on one over the other and some will complain about both and tell you to go with a different make all together.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

Right now I have a 2 row Tiguan for my wife and our 1 year old. We love it and it has plenty of room for the 3 of us. If we end up having another baby we are planning on continuing to use it with a family of 4. I will say that I ended up putting a cargo box on the roof for a trip to Florida to give us some extra room on the long drive. Otherwise we have done weekend trips with 4 people and have not had a problem.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Family of 4 here, 3 and 5 year old and no issues. Even with the 3 row model (granted 3rd down). Usually do monthly weekend trips that are ~4 hours in duration. No issues with space, gas mileage is great and in regard to space it’s approximately the same size as a 2013 Highlander, as I had one before grabbing the Tig. I was deciding between the Atlas and Tiguan, but with everything you get fully loaded compared to a fully loaded Atlas, it was worth it. Plus if I’m getting up in those prices for an Atlas, you’re now in Audi range. 

Invest in one if not two of these. Well worth it on long trips. 

https://www.vwpartscenter.net/oem-parts/volkswagen-universal-tablet-holder-000061125g

Grabbed two and some Puro Lab Headphones for the kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Plenty of room for a family of 4. It's has more passenger space than my B5 wagon and that hauled us and the kids (now in their 30s) all over the US. It gets far better mpg on the highway than the Atlas and is easier to fit in the garage.

I bought it to replace the wagon for trips and to haul 4 adults around when they visit.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Yes, no problem (unless you need to bring half of everything you own everywhere you go, lol). Family of 5 adults, from 5'3" to 6'2". I'm 6'2" and can sit in the back seat with plenty of leg and head room. The Tig takes any four of us on all day trips (12 hrs) quite comfortably. Five adults fit, but would not be good for long trips. If there is the likelihood you'll need to seat 5 for long trips, then the Atlas would be a better choice.

On edit: We have no third row so the second row seats slide way back giving lots of leg room. That was a big selling point when we were shopping for a car. I don't know if the second row will go back as far with the third row seats installed. Also, the head room in the back seat was fine without the pano roof. With the pano roof and the resulting lower headliner the headroom in the second row was insufficient for my tallest son or myself.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

IbsFt said:


> ...
> 
> On edit: We have no third row so the second row seats slide way back giving lots of leg room. That was a big selling point when we were shopping for a car. I don't know if the second row will go back as far with the third row seats installed. Also, the head room in the back seat was fine without the pano roof. With the pano roof and the resulting lower headliner the headroom in the second row was insufficient for my tallest son or myself.


So there's several pieces to this.

1. Without the 3rd row, the back sliding rear seat gives us more leg room than I've ever seen in any vehicle. I'm a bit surprised by your comment IbsFt, as I'm 6'1", and have tons of headroom still available with a pano roof. In fact, I had my 6'4" friend sit back there just to surprise him and he was blown away by the leg room, and height clearance wasn't on our radar - in fact we never thought about it. Maybe we've always had the sun shade open, which could be a factor. (?)

2. As for the OP, with a small child, and infant on the way, rear seat spacing isn't the concern, but rather having 2 child seats and storing all the incidentals in the back. (I make no judgement here - parents often bring a lot of extra stuff along - we did it too.) I'd anticipate the 3rd row cuts down on that trunk space, and isn't needed by the OP at the moment, so a 2-row version is probably ideal, and would be more than enough for the OP's current scenario.

3. This is the case that has burned us in all our vehicles. With 2 kids (10-12), there is an ideal amount of room in the back, but with no 3rd row it is awkward sometimes when shuttling their friends around. A third kid in the middle of the 2nd row is OK on shorter trips, but we can't take a 2nd friend. In those instances you'd need a 3rd row seat, but it is so tight that even our 12-year-old would probably be miserable back there. So I'm unsure what the best call is for these cases - we opted out of the 3rd row as the number of times we need to shuttle 4 kids is rare. (This may not affect the OP for several years.)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

We have the 3 row model and the manual states it’s for people 5’2” and under in the 3rd. I’ve seen taller in reviews sit back there though, but probably not much taller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

phlegm said:


> So there's several pieces to this.
> 
> 1. Without the 3rd row, the back sliding rear seat gives us more leg room than I've ever seen in any vehicle. I'm a bit surprised by your comment IbsFt, as I'm 6'1", and have tons of headroom still available with a pano roof. In fact, I had my 6'4" friend sit back there just to surprise him and he was blown away by the leg room, and height clearance wasn't on our radar - in fact we never thought about it. Maybe we've always had the sun shade open, which could be a factor. (?)
> 
> .....


The headliner around the perimeter of the pano roof is lower so when sitting up straight in the second row it is so close to the top of our heads on the window side so that our hair touches it when there are side to side car motions. Very annoying. We both have short hair (ie less than 1/2" sticking up). Sure we could recline the seat back a bit to solve the problem, but given all the other reasons we didn't want the pano roof, it was not an issue for us. I figured I should mention it to prospective buyers so they can check it out for themselves.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

IbsFt said:


> The headliner around the perimeter of the pano roof is lower so when sitting up straight in the second row it is so close to the top of our heads on the window side so that our hair touches it when there are side to side car motions. Very annoying. We both have short hair (ie less than 1/2" sticking up). Sure we could recline the seat back a bit to solve the problem, but given all the other reasons we didn't want the pano roof, it was not an issue for us. I figured I should mention it to prospective buyers so they can check it out for themselves.


Thanks for clarifying. I've been on several rides in the back, and hadn't noticed, so maybe I'm at the threshold of height for the issue you describe. My taller friend did not ride - just sat - so it could have been a factor.

Agreed - good to call it out either way.


----------



## dropshadow (Apr 26, 2003)

Family of four with an ‘18 Tiguan here, my wife’s car. Our kids are 4 & 6, and we had both of them in the giant Chicco NextFit 65 until about 6 months ago. The Tiguan’s backseat is plenty big enough for the car seats. Now that the kids are in booster seats, they have even more room and we don’t feel cramped in the front seats. I like the Atlas and sometimes wish we’d gone that route, but my wife thought it felt too big. Since this is her daily, it was her decision. 

If we had a third kid, we’d definitely go with an Atlas-sized vehicle, otherwise the Tiguan has served us well. Maybe the next car will be an Atlas Cross Sport.


----------



## captobvious75 (Aug 21, 2018)

Thank you for all the responses. How does everyone find the power when lugging around a backseat full of people?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

captobvious75 said:


> Thank you for all the responses. How does everyone find the power when lugging around a backseat full of people?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wish I had taken pictures of of my son's sophomore basketball team in my Tiguan. 7 of us fit, or mostly  driving 30-45 minutes to games.
Not saying it was comfy loaded with this much cargo, but never a lack of power. It's exceeded my expectations.

If you have pre-teen kids or a few extra average sized adults, you'll be fine.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

I have a family of 5 and a dog. I have an 18 with the 3rd row. I installed roof racks and a hitch if I need to haul more if need be. Kids are 9, 7 and two. So I have one in a large forward facing Chico seat. When my older 2 where still in boosters it was cramped 3 wide in the 2nd row. The fad of the 3rd row died pretty quick. For short trips to the store, practices and church it’s fine. It’s mostly my work commuter 30 miles each way. My wife has a new Enclave with captains chairs and that is our road trip vehicle. So for us the Tiguan works for its purposes.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

captobvious75 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Debating between an Atlas and a Tiguan. I like the features I can get for the price of a Highline/SEL-P Tiguan, however the space of the Atlas is appealing for the same price but at a loss of features. Insurance is also about $45/month cheaper on the Tiguan for some reason.
> 
> ...


Back in the day, many families of 4 got by with a small compact (or subcompact car). My parents got by with a 84 Corolla (FWD sedan) and a Pinto, with many road trips to visit the other side of the family in Montreal.

Home improvement needs later led to getting a minivan

Winter safety means use actual winter tires, even though it's not mandated by Ontario province. AWD gets you moving, but it really doesn't help you stop and steer (that's the tire's job).

Whatever you can't fit inside, Cargo boxes are a popular item (though eats into gas mileage).


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

We have 2 & 4yo and a 60lb dog.It has been great size, though passenger seat doesn’t go all the way back w/ rear facing seat. 

Roof box (we have Yakima Rocketbox Pro 14 w/ OEM bars) is a must if you’re going on a big trip with the dog. 

We’ve used the 3rd row 2-3 times with grandparents are in town, though you have to climb in from the trunk with car seats installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captobvious75 (Aug 21, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Back in the day, many families of 4 got by with a small compact (or subcompact car). My parents got by with a 84 Corolla (FWD sedan) and a Pinto, with many road trips to visit the other side of the family in Montreal.
> 
> Home improvement needs later led to getting a minivan
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am aware of the benefits of good tires- 9 years of driving a Mazdaspeed3 year-round makes you appreciate quality tires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

It's worked well for us as a family of three and we often have another passenger with us. I have the 3rd row option but haven't found an excuse to use it yet.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

captobvious75 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Debating between an Atlas and a Tiguan. I like the features I can get for the price of a Highline/SEL-P Tiguan, however the space of the Atlas is appealing for the same price but at a loss of features. Insurance is also about $45/month cheaper on the Tiguan for some reason.
> 
> ...


Hello, 

I currently drive a 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium and have a family of 4. I have two daughters one is a year old and the other is two and a half. Based on my experience I’d say don’t get one. If we go anywhere overnight the car is packed to full capacity with every inch filled. I’ve been trying to get out of it and into an Atlas for several months now. Ask your dealership if you can take one home overnight and pack it like you would if you were going anywhere over night. 

You’ll thank me later. 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

moveingfaster said:


> Hello,
> 
> I currently drive a 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium and have a family of 4. I have two daughters one is a year old and the other is two and a half. Based on my experience I’d say don’t get one. If we go anywhere overnight the car is packed to full capacity with every inch filled. I’ve been trying to get out of it and into an Atlas for several months now. Ask your dealership if you can take one home overnight and pack it like you would if you were going anywhere over night.
> 
> ...


Just to confirm my understanding, you are unable to go on an overnight visit with 2 children in the Tiguan?


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

phlegm said:


> Just to confirm my understanding, you are unable to go on an overnight visit with 2 children in the Tiguan?


Not unable just the vehicle will be packed to capacity where you can’t add anything else. 

I have a double stroller 
Two pack n plays 
Luggage 
Toys 

It gets packed really fast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

moveingfaster said:


> Not unable just the vehicle will be packed to capacity where you can’t add anything else.
> 
> I have a double stroller
> Two pack n plays
> ...


Don’t worry it’ll get better, 3 and 5 year old here. Only problem now is birthdays and Xmas. Every relative seems to think we live in a mansion and buy big sh!t like Disney castles or fire stations. Once the kid sees that hard to leave behind or tell them you already have one. Ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

moveingfaster said:


> Hello,
> 
> I currently drive a 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium and have a family of 4. I have two daughters one is a year old and the other is two and a half. Based on my experience I’d say don’t get one. If we go anywhere overnight the car is packed to full capacity with every inch filled. I’ve been trying to get out of it and into an Atlas for several months now. Ask your dealership if you can take one home overnight and pack it like you would if you were going anywhere over night.
> 
> ...


 I did a 3 week road trip to California in our 1986 Golf when our kids 19 months and 3.5yrs old. Neither needed a stroller. You learn to pack just what you need. 

Our May trip to California (son's wedding) was 6800miles. There were 2 of us for 3 weeks, joined by one grown son for a week. We packed for heat (Death Valley), snow (Yosemite) and included a wedding gown, 2 tuxes, decorations, cooler, food and more. It only got crowded after we picked up the food for the wedding on the way. Luggage was only up to the headrests in the hatch and back seat once our son joined us. Before that, it was under the cover in the hatch with just the cooler in the 2nd seat.


----------



## samuelrh (Feb 4, 2017)

I had a 2018 Tiguan. It looked to be the perfect size for my family, and my wife was scared of driving the Atlas on our cramped city streets. We used the Tiguan for quite a few road trips with two tweens and a baby. It did the job alright - with a roof box. Eventually, I got tired of all the compromises, and just got an Atlas.


Real-world fuel economy wasn't very good with the Tiguan (granted, the Atlas is a tad worse, but also much bigger)
Fully loaded with people and cargo, it was rather slow; Enough to be scary at times, especially considering it had a tendency to bog down when you needed it to go.
The third row was useful to keep the kids separated, and despite it using up basically all the cargo space, I never had any regrets getting the option. But it was a pain to access, and the kids basically saw it as the penalty corner.

So my two cents... With two kids? You're fine. When the 3rd one comes, you'll probably want something bigger.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

samuelrh said:


> ...
> Fully loaded with people and cargo, it was rather slow; Enough to be scary at times, especially considering it had a tendency to bog down when you needed it to go.
> ...


Just FYI, I think this is related to another issue on the 2018s, which is solved by a TSB.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019 Tiguan mapping helped fix the issue of being bogged down, so I expect the 2020 will be the same. Maybe better? I’ll let 2020 folks chime in on that if they got to compare to a 2019 model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey Mike, just wanted to reply. I have a family of four, a 5.5 yr old, and a 3.5 year old. We have had no problems with the space for the car, and the wife is a notorious over packer. Both were in large car seats when we first bought the car, and now one is in basically a booster only. We also have a 60lb GSP and have never had a space issue. We bought a set of Blizzaks for the winter and we just had one of the worst winters in awhile, zero issues and the wife hadnt driven in snow in over 10 years. The car drives so amazingly well with the Blizzaks. We went SEL for our trim line and love it.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

I have one of each.
A tiguan sel-p 4 motion r line and an atlas sel-p 4motion.

I drive the tiggy and my wife, the atlas.

The atlas is all the car you want. And it is HUGE. It easily sucks up all my family of 4 can dish out. (7 and 15 yr olds). It is super comfortable too. It handles lime a really big version of a golf (true to shared architecture). It is thirsty though. top heavy compared to the tiguan

The tiguan is all the car you need. My wife would have gone for the tiguan if the throttle felt better. She thought it felt sluggish. She loves mine now that it was refreshed. I do too.
Anyways, the tiguan handles better, and gets better mileage. It's also easier to drive due to the smaller size. It is still large enough for my family, but we all cant go out and buy/bring home a dishwasher.

Either way, GET THE 4MOTION. For 1500 bucks, it is so worth it.

I drove fwd and 4motion versions of both. In all instances, the fwd versions felt less sure feeling handling wise, and definitely traction wise compared to the 4 motion versions.

Coming from Subaru awd in the past, I wasnt expecting such a difference with a system like 4 motion where 90% of the time you are fwd. But it makes a very noticeable difference in dry conditions.

I can say that there are merits to both, and I am glad we got one of each.

I also recommend the r line package if you have kids. The dark gray headliner doesnt show dirt and stains like the tan or light gray does.


----------



## Devs97 (Jul 8, 2015)

I just got a 2020 SE w/3rd row, and have a 2 1/2 year old, and hoping to have another in the next few years. Definitely think it will be enough for a family of four. I got the 3rd row for the flexibility if grandparents/family come along and can put the kids in the back. To me the 3rd row has more than enough space for kids under 10-12. I'll probably look into getting a cargo box for the long trips as others have mentioned, but for day trips will be perfect.


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

I took a trip to Vermont with six adult friends a few months ago from NJ and the Tiguan was mostly fine. A lot of what could be strapped to the roof (skis, snowboards, etc.) were and the inside behind the 3rd row was _just_ big enough. Luckily two of my adult friends are on the smaller/thinner side so while they were 5'8-6'0, they weren't terribly uncomfortable in the 3rd row. The fact that you can move the 2nd row back and forth for leg room is the only reason that worked. Like others have said, if you're planning on taking long road trips and don't get/need the 3rd row, the cargo space should be enough for what you need. I personally think 3 normal-sized adults can fit in the 2nd row of the Tiguan no problem...it's just a matter of whether the cargo room is big enough for you.


----------

